# Upgrading my device... which one is best?



## Designerama (28/9/15)

Hey there.. i'm looking to upgrade my *Eleaf iStick 30w* to something different. I've done some research and decided on one of these...but still not sure. Need some convincing or help making my decision.
*Thanks in advance *

*JOYETECH EVIC VTC MINI 60W STARTER KIT*







*Kanger SUBOX Mini White*






or coming soon...
*Eleaf iStick TC 60W*


----------



## Andre (28/9/15)

If you want to go temperature control, the Evic Mini for sure as it is upgradeable - the iStick is not. Get the mod only, not the atomizer as the atty is not that great. Rather buy a separate atomizer of your choice.

If temperature control is not important (and tc is not very popular at this stage - still in a development phase), the Subox Mini is a great buy. Bear in mind that the 510 does not have a spring loaded connection, which means some atomizers other than the Subtank Mini might not make a good connection on there.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff Daddy (16/10/15)

I would go for the Kangertech, they are well priced, preforms well at the price point, and the coils are stock almost everywhere (even at some tobacco stores)


----------



## Designerama (16/10/15)

Thanks. Couldn't decide... so got them both 
@Andre The Evic Mod is great...loving it.. and just released upgraded firmware to 75w. The tank does leak a bit though.


@Puff Daddy Kanger in transit... can't wait for that to arrive

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## argief (16/10/15)

Agree with @Andre the Evic VTC mini is great device but box only. The atty is not great, and I have not been able to find a rebuildable coil for it. Would work nice with maybe a Billow V2? TC is developing fast so if you want to be on the forefront of technology this would be a good choice.

Else, the Kangertech is a winner. You can search the forum, everyone is raving about it.

Best of both: Maybe the Evic VTC mini with Kangertech subtank mini? Subtank mini does have TC coils so you would be good to go!


----------



## kev mac (17/10/15)

Designerama said:


> Hey there.. i'm looking to upgrade my *Eleaf iStick 30w* to something different. I've done some research and decided on one of these...but still not sure. Need some convincing or help making my decision.
> *Thanks in advance *
> 
> *JOYETECH EVIC VTC MINI 60W STARTER KIT*
> ...


they all have good points,you may want to include the segeli mini 75w


----------



## Coco (17/10/15)

My late views...

*eVic Mini:*

This thing feels like a quality build. Small, quite heavy (even without the battery), upgradable. Did I mention upgradable? I got one when it came out and have upgraded the firmware twice - I bought a 60W model, I now have a 75W model. Spring-loaded connector, i.e. it fits basically all tanks without any issues. Replaceable 18650 batteries. VW, Ni & Ti TC mode. Yes, the tank is not great in "normal" mode, but despite the nay-sayers in TC mode is is actually half-decent.

*Subbox:*

It does the job. Small, very light. As other have mentioned, it doesn't feature an adjustable connector, so some tanks may sit higher than you would like - don't overtighten and try to get things flush if they don't want to be. In VW mode, the included tank seems to be the go-to model for a lot of people with very decent sub-ohm and "normal" coils. Not quite a future-proof, i.e. only 50W and non-upgradable, but it does the job with it's tank with ease.

*eLeaf 60W:*

They just landed here. I've spent some time with a pre-release version and will pick one up myself, so here are my non-heavy-used-views. Taller than the rest of the mods, very light, quite comfortable to hold. 60W with a replaceable 18650 battery including VW, Ni & Ti TC modes. Comes with the Melo2, based on the iJust2 & original Melo this will be a very underrated subtank that does the job quite well.

_My suggestions:_ as a mod, the eVic mini is the best out of these items. It has proven to be quite future-proof (a lot of newer tanks/coils require wattages >50) and upgradable and allows a wide range of options for use. As for tanks on these - the Subtank (comes with the subbox) is probably the best, however only in non-TC mode. Actually the hated eGo Mega tank (comes with the eVic) fares better and has less hassles in TC mode.


----------

